# Any tips for breathing when it's real windy?



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

In staying with the windy theme...I went for a quick ride today although it was super windy. I was expecting my speed to be affected, and it was, but what I didn't expect was the effect it had on my breathing when going into it head-first.

The cross-winds were crazy, sometimes I was at a 15-20 degree angle. What can I say about the tail-winds?  

In the downhills and flats, where I usually recover, I was still red-lining because I had to close my mouth so much. I tried staying low but having to keep my head up really put my mouth in full blast of the wind. Nose breathing really doesn't work for me.
Any tips?

Thanks.
Lou.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Hmmmm*

I can't really understand your problem. When riding in the hills and descending at 35 mph plus, I've never had difficulty breathing. I doubt your head winds are that strong (at ground level). Perhaps you're tilting your head way up when you could just be looking up with your eyes? At any rate, this seems a strange issue.


----------



## MattTheMan (Feb 5, 2005)

*I can sympathize*

yesterday here on maui it was blowing 15-30mph, with 50mph gusts. But I've never had to worry about to really worry about breathing, I guess when I am fighting into a head wind I just don't think about it.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Kerry Irons said:


> I can't really understand your problem. When riding in the hills and descending at 35 mph plus, I've never had difficulty breathing. I doubt your head winds are that strong (at ground level). Perhaps you're tilting your head way up when you could just be looking up with your eyes? At any rate, this seems a strange issue.


My bad, I re-read my post and realized it was as clear as mud. Basically we had some very strong-winds, and when I rode into them head-on, I had to close my mouth because it felt like my outgoing breath wasn't enough to overcome the wind in my face.

Maybe it's just that I'm not used to riding in the wind and my HR (and definitely my PE) was higher than normal?  

Lou.


----------



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

The proper way to handle a strong side wind is to treat it much like swimming. Take deep full deep breaths with your face turned into the wind. Keep your mouth wide open when taking breaths. That way the wind pressure will help inflate your lungs, thus saving the little bit of energy usually used by your diaphram. This is usually good for an extra 0.25 miles per hour.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Utah CragHopper said:


> The proper way to handle a strong side wind is to treat it much like swimming. Take deep full deep breaths with your face turned into the wind. Keep your mouth wide open when taking breaths. That way the wind pressure will help inflate your lungs, thus saving the little bit of energy usually used by your diaphram. This is usually good for an extra 0.25 miles per hour.


If I assume a strong side wind 23.5% of the time west of the Missisissippi and 18.5% east of the Mississippi, how much time would this technique save me on the RAAM? - Thanks, TF


----------



## bimini (Jul 2, 2003)

*Never had this problem*

Here in the barren plains. We often get 20-30 mph winds with gusts of 60 or more. I often have to get down into a climbing gear and get down flat on the bike just to move forward at 10 Mph fighting such headwinds but the wind has never effected my breathing directly. 

Now, being down in a tight tuck can have an effect on my breathing and the workload caused by the wind can cause me to anerobic which will effect breathing, but the air pressure never prevented me from breathing. 

Winds plays tricks on your precieved workload. You see flat a flat road and a low speed and you think I should be working harder and you often find yourself over extended and panting like a dog. Those kind of winds can be as tough as many mountains.


----------

